# A Piglet Update :)



## Stephanie (Aug 19, 2011)

So I've finally decided to post a few pictures of Piglet as I always see such great photos on here. 
My photos aren't great LOL but I do have various ones (different days) that I've taken lately. 

Piglet likes spending a lot of time outside in his little outdoor enclosure (that I MacGuyvered out of an old rabbit/ferret rolling cage ), and actually seems aggravated when I take him inside. You all must think I'm crazy for saying that  

Before I continue, I'd like to add that I am going to update the Shell Rot thread to with a picture I took just yesterday. I think it cleared up quite nicely, and Piglet likes getting to roam in his proper cage again.  

Without further ado, some pictures of Piglet 

(please note these are taken on different days; also, I wait until he's already eaten a bit just to make sure he gets quite full before I bother him too much...hope you guys don't mind) 






Piglet taking a chunk out of the last bit of his Romaine/Dandelion mix...I think we all know which one Piglet prefers LOL 





Fruit day! His FAVORITE is strawberry (which is great because that's the only fruit I had a few days back- d'oh!). I'm actually trying to slowly ween Piglet away from too much strawberry because he will pick through all other fruit (including bananas!) to get his strawberry first. 





The final pic is the result of using the point and shoot. The second Piglet sees this particular camera, is the second he runs up to try to bite it...hehehe

Just three pics so as not to bombard you guys with too much! I can take pictures of his little makeshift outdoor enclosure, too, if anyone is interested. It's not amazing, but it's a good fit to ensure he can safely be outside at this point. 

Also, due to me being a huge dork, I made Piglet a fanpage on Facebook (and the dork part shows at just how much I update it... ). If any of you want to become a fan, or have pages yourself that Piglet can be a fan of, let me know! His link is here Piglet the Tortoise. Piglet especially likes the updates he gets from Bowser!  LOL

I call Piglet a boy now, but my mother contests that and stands firm Piglet is a girl.  

I hope you all are having a great day!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 19, 2011)

Such a cute little tortoise. I particularly like the last shot.


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Aug 19, 2011)

How adorable!


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 19, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Such a cute little tortoise. I particularly like the last shot.


Thank you kindly, Yvonne (and thank you again for your help!<3)!
It's my personal favorite- that photo. It shows his true nature. Always the curious, "nosy", nomming one 



FranklinTturtle said:


> How adorable!



Thank you kindly!


----------



## HipsterTorts (Aug 19, 2011)

He's so cute! 
I liked his FB page lol


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 19, 2011)

HipsterTorts said:


> He's so cute!
> I liked his FB page lol



LOL! Thank you kindly, Sarah!  
If you ever make one for Willow or Indie, let me know!


----------



## HarleyK (Aug 19, 2011)

More please


----------



## jaizei (Aug 19, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## pandacakes (Aug 19, 2011)

What a cutie! Love his legs


----------



## Reptilemama38 (Aug 19, 2011)

So cute!!


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 19, 2011)

Piglet is a lovely tortoise, I do like that last photo...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 19, 2011)

Piglet is really cute. I love the name too


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 19, 2011)

HarleyK said:


> More please



I will post some more soon! Or at least inbox you some LOL 
I'm not always too handy with the camera, but Piglet is so darn cute that there is bound to be more acceptable photos in the future 



jaizei said:


> Looks good.



Thank you kindly 



pandacakes said:


> What a cutie! Love his legs



Thank you kindly! 



Reptilemama38 said:


> So cute!!





dalano73 said:


> Piglet is a lovely tortoise, I do like that last photo...



I'm glad you enjoyed that photo- it's my fave, too!  Thank you kindly 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Piglet is really cute. I love the name too



Thank you kindly!  You would think make him more sweet, but he would prefer to be the overlord of the world instead  


Thank you for all the positive feedback you guys! I'll definitely post more pictures again sometime!


----------



## lynnedit (Aug 19, 2011)

That last picture is a hoot. He (or she) ain't afraid of nothing! Do you think he sees another tort in the camera lens and wants to be the boss?


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 20, 2011)

Awww Piglet is so tiny  What a cutie!


----------



## Rosiek15 (Aug 20, 2011)

Aww piglet is so cute and on fruit day mine also is in love with strawberries!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 20, 2011)

He likes strawberrys.


----------



## thehunterp (Aug 20, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> So I've finally decided to post a few pictures of Piglet as I always see such great photos on here.
> My photos aren't great LOL but I do have various ones (different days) that I've taken lately.
> 
> Piglet likes spending a lot of time outside in his little outdoor enclosure (that I MacGuyvered out of an old rabbit/ferret rolling cage ), and actually seems aggravated when I take him inside. You all must think I'm crazy for saying that
> ...



its like a darth maul tortoise haha


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 21, 2011)

lynnedit said:


> That last picture is a hoot. He (or she) ain't afraid of nothing! Do you think he sees another tort in the camera lens and wants to be the boss?


Sure isn't! That's why I don't hand feed him LOL (yeah...he bit me...because I took away his chicory too soon...picture this face "D:<" followed by a chomp)
I wonder if that could be it? Might be! He doesn't do it with the dslr, so it's a running joke that he does it to protest my p.o.s point and shoot!  



ChiKat said:


> Awww Piglet is so tiny  What a cutie!



Thank you kindly! 



Rosiek15 said:


> Aww piglet is so cute and on fruit day mine also is in love with strawberries!



Thank you kindly! Isn't it hilarious? Have you ever tried giving a bit of strawberry with banana just as a test to see which one yours will go for? I bet it just might be the strawberries! LOL 



ALDABRAMAN said:


> He likes strawberrys.



He sure does!  



thehunterp said:


> its like a darth maul tortoise haha



If killuchen comes here, you can see his little cherry head (literally named Darth Maul) Too funny! Piglet wants to be overlord of the world, I'm sure


----------



## AnthonyC (Aug 21, 2011)

Awesome pics! Piglet is sooo coooool!


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 21, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Awesome pics! Piglet is sooo coooool!


Thank you kindly!


----------



## Momof4 (Aug 21, 2011)

He is so beautiful! I read his fan page. Great job!


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 21, 2011)

Momof4 said:


> He is so beautiful! I read his fan page. Great job!



Thank you kindly!


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Aug 21, 2011)

Holy crap, adorable!!


----------

